# Premiere 6.0 + Text - hilfe !



## skatos (5. Mai 2002)

Hey.. Ich bin ein totaler n00b in Premiere.. mehr oder weniger ich kann videos einfügen , sound und das ganze so schneiden das es zusammenpasst.. das isses... ja .. soweit so gut.. mein problem : 
Ich würde gerne ein textintro einfügen.. 
aber der text wenn ich zb ein jpg einfüg schaut einfach nur beschissen aus.. und was is wenn ich animierten text haben will ? bitte helft mir... !!!
ich würde gerne 3 - 4 zeilen animierten text irgendwo reinpapen..
thx


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Mai 2002)

Mit Hilfe der Werkzeuge und Befehle im Titelfenster können Sie Textobjekte erstellen, d. h. Objekte, die Text enthalten. In Premiere steht Ihnen eine Reihe von Textformatierungsoptionen zur Verfügung, und Sie können aus einer Vielzahl von Schriftarten wählen, darunter PostScript- und TrueType-Schriftarten. Wenn Sie Textattribute ändern, wirkt sich diese Änderung auf alle zukünftigen Objekte aus.

Im Vergleich zu Papier wird Video mit einer sehr viel niedrigeren Auflösung angezeigt und von größerer Entfernung aus betrachtet (oft von der gegenüberliegenden Seite eines Raumes). Um maximale Lesbarkeit Ihres Texts zu gewährleisten, halten Sie sich beim Erstellen von Textobjekten für Video an die folgenden Richtlinien:

Verwenden Sie große, serifenlose Schriftarten. Vermeiden Sie kleine Schriftarten und solche mit Serifen; die dünnen Striche dieser Schriftarten werden auf Interlace-Fernsehgeräten nicht gut angezeigt und können auf dem Bildschirm flimmern.
Verwenden Sie halbfette oder fette Schriftstile, die im allgemeinen auf einem Fernsehgerät besser zu lesen sind als normale oder dünne Schriftstile.
Verwenden Sie in Ihren Titeln möglichst wenige Worte. Lange Absätze mit kleingedrucktem Text sind auf einem Fernsehgerät schwer lesbar.
Wenn Sie einen Titel einer anderen Videospur überlagern wollen, verwenden Sie Farben, die einen guten Kontrast zum Hintergrundvideo bieten. Sie können einen Beispielframe importieren, um den Titel mit dem Hintergrund zu vergleichen (siehe Importieren eines Beispielframes). Ist der Hintergrund gemustert, sollten Sie gegebenenfalls einen Schatten (siehe Hinzufügen eines Schattens) oder eine semitransparente Form hinter der Schrift einfügen (siehe Erstellen von Grafikobjekten).
Stellen Sie sicher, daß die Schriftarten, die Sie in der Titeldatei verwenden, auch auf jedem anderen Computer installiert sind, auf dem Sie die Titeldatei oder das Projekt öffnen wollen. Die Namen der Schriftarten sind unter Windows und Mac OS häufig nicht identisch, auch wenn es sich um dieselben Schriftarten handelt. Wenn Sie die Bearbeitung abgeschlossen und den endgültigen Schnitt auf Videoband aufgenommen bzw. in eine Videodatei exportiert haben, werden die Schriftarten des Titels nicht länger benötigt.


So erstellen Sie Text:

1 Wählen Sie das Textwerkzeug () aus.

2 Klicken Sie, um die obere linke Ecke des Textobjekts im Titelfenster zu plazieren, und geben Sie den gewünschten Text ein.

3 Wenn Sie die Eingabe des Texts abgeschlossen haben, klicken Sie außerhalb des Texts.

Für den neuen Text gelten die aktuellen Farb-, Transparenz- und Farbverlaufseinstellungen. Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter Verwenden von Farbe, Transparenz und Farbverläufen.

So ändern Sie vorhandenen Text:

1 Führen Sie einen der folgenden Schritte aus, um festzulegen, wie sich Ihre Änderungen auf den Text auswirken sollen:

Um Attribute in einem gesamten Textobjekt zu ändern, wählen Sie das Auswahlwerkzeug(), und klicken Sie in den Text. Das gesamte Textobjekt wird markiert, und an den Ecken des Objekts erscheinen Griffpunkte.


Um den Text zu bearbeiten oder einzelne Zeichen anders zu formatieren, wählen Sie das Textwerkzeug aus, klicken Sie in ein Textobjekt, und ziehen Sie den Zeiger, um den gewünschten Text zu markieren. So können Sie beispielsweise eines der Wörter in einem Titel größer oder farbig gestalten.


Hinweis: Mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug werden Spezialformatierungen einzelner Zeichen aufgehoben. Wenn Sie beispielsweise das Textwerkzeug dazu verwenden, ein Wort blau zu färben, und anschließend das gesamte Textobjekt, das das blaue Wort enthält, mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug rot färben, werden sämtliche Zeichen in dem Textobjekt rot gefärbt. Textformatierungen, die Sie nicht ändern, bleiben jedoch erhalten.

2 Führen Sie einen der folgenden Schritte aus:

Um die Schriftart zu ändern, wählen Sie "Titel" > "Schrift", und wählen Sie eine Schriftart aus. Klicken Sie unter Windows auf "OK".
Um den Schriftstil zu ändern, klicken Sie auf "Titel" > "Stil", und wählen Sie den gewünschten Stil aus dem Untermenü aus. (Unter Windows können Sie den Schriftstil auch durch Anklicken von "Titel" > "Schrift" und Auswählen eines neuen Schriftstils im Menü "Stil" ändern.) Die Stile "Standard", "Fett", "Kursiv" und "Unterstrichen" sind die gleichen wie in einem Textverarbeitungsprogramm. Durch den Stil "Relief" wird eine leicht verschobene Kopie des Texts hinter dem Originaltext plaziert.
Um die Schriftgröße zu ändern, wählen Sie "Titel" > "Größe", und wählen Sie eine Schriftgröße aus. (Unter Windows können Sie die Schriftgröße auch durch Anklicken von "Titel" > "Schrift" und Auswählen einer neuen Schriftgröße im Menü "Größe" ändern.)
Wenn Sie die Farbe ändern wollen, lesen Sie Verwenden von Farbe, Transparenz und Farbverläufen.
Um den Abstand zwischen den Zeilen festzulegen, wählen Sie "Titel" > "Zeilenabstand", und wählen Sie aus dem Untermenü den gewünschten Zeilenabstand aus. Durch den Befehl "Zeilenabstand zurücksetzen" wird der für die Schriftart standardmäßige Zeilenabstand wiederhergestellt.
Um den Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Zeichen zu ändern (d. h. das "Kerning" einzustellen), plazieren Sie durch Klicken eine Einfügemarke zwischen den Zeichen, deren Abstand Sie ändern möchten, oder markieren Sie einen Textabschnitt. Klicken Sie dann auf die Schaltfläche für Kerning reduzieren () um die Zeichen dichter zusammenzurücken, oder auf die Schaltfläche für Kerning erhöhen (), um die Zeichen räumlich weiter auseinanderzuschieben.
Um die Absatzausrichtung zu ändern, plazieren Sie durch Klicken eine Einfügemarke in dem Absatz, den Sie ausrichten wollen, wählen Sie "Titel" > "Ausrichtung", und wählen Sie eine Ausrichtung aus dem Untermenü aus.


 Durch Doppelklicken auf ein Textobjekt können Sie bei ausgewähltem Auswahlwerkzeug bereits vorhandenen Text bearbeiten. Dadurch wählt Premiere automatisch das Textwerkzeug aus, so daß Sie einzelne Zeichen markieren können.

So dehnen Sie Text:

Klicken Sie bei ausgewähltem Auswahlwerkzeug in ein Textobjekt. Halten Sie die Strg-Taste (Windows) bzw. die Wahltaste (Mac OS) gedrückt, und ziehen Sie einen der Griffpunkte des Objekts in eine beliebige Richtung. Das Auswahlwerkzeug verwandelt sich beim Ziehen in ein Dehnwerkzeug.



Hab ich aus der Premiere Hilfe.

Drück mal F1 und dann suchen nach Text. Da wirst du was finden.


----------

